# Lets see your sleepy horses!! =]



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

There are two of my fav pictures of my boys. Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dumb


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

Too Sleepy To Paint "Justin" passed out at the Pinto world show


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

hehe I'm suprised he had room to lay down since hes so big =]
hes such a handome boy, Justin is.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Sand Stone Cougar, Curly gelding...









Rarely do I catch mine sleeping! However there is a lot of this going around...


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

here are mine


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

Skyhuntress said:


> There are two of my fav pictures of my boys. Tweedle Dee and Tweedle Dumb


I love the first one! =] Its too cute.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

All of these are cute!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

The first pic is banjo and the rest are chucky. I love the ones of chucky!!! He is so adorable!!!! Sorry about the quality, mobile phone pics.


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I know he is not laying down but look at his eyes!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I love when they are sleeping... These are Pistol (my 25 year old QH), Black (my 30 year old TWH) and Riley (my coming 3 year old)...


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

and pennellipi










Dead to the world after a long morning of eating!!


----------



## Audra0729 (Feb 25, 2009)

My TB laying in the tall grass.
My Paint yawning.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Calista

















Cocoa

















Cruiser









Impulse

















Karma









Earl









Radiance (RIP)


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Renaissance









Sierra









Solitaire (and Sierra in the first one)


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Here's mine 

Joey:



















He is actually asleep in these pictures. It was PITCH BLACK outside when i took these too. He is scared of the flash, and he was so asleep that the flash didnt wake him up XD see his little nose all smooshed to keep his head up? SO CUTE <3

Dreamer:









I hate that this picture turned out fuzzy.. he has some SERIOUS droopage, lol!









It wasnt actually a yawn.. but close enough XD


----------



## bgood400 (Nov 10, 2008)

ChevyAut - love the one of the donkeys!


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

I could feel his knees starting to buckle! He tries to catch a nap whenever possible.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks bgood


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Abby resting


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

omg i think that i would freak out if i came out and my horse was laying like some of your horses, id think she was dead! I know she lays down when she sleeps b/c of the spots in her stall and her dirty blanket 

some of the other horses at the barn lay down, i will try and get some pics


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

New Image, the picture of the two horses rolling at the same time in the snow should be in a calendar or something. And Farmpony, the one with the horse resting his head on the stall door, so adorable. You guys should all get together and make a horse calendar of candid horse photos with some character to them I hate how all horse calendars are just the same old "horses galloping on the beach" photos. How uncreative. I have found unusual and entertaining dog and cat calendars but not horse ones.


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

Lol we had a percheron at Dixie named Fred. He looked completely dead when he slept in the field. You could call to him and walk right up to him and he wouldnt even twitch an ear. If it wasn't for his snoring he'd give you a heart attack!

All of these pictures were from the horses that I worked with at Dixie. 

My sleepy Samson <3









Ponch and his brother Blaze









On of my favorite boys, King.









King's possessed brother Elvis.









Athena. Her largest feature in the picture describes her disposition.









Bilbo!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

HAHA Love the one of Bilbo!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Cody









Tahoe w/Spirit and Cody behind him









Spirit









Had to throw in the sleepy dog!!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Tired filly.


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

haha great pic's. I love the one with the horse with it's head in a bucket half asleep


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Mystique drugged:












Fendi sleeping:












Mystique sleeping:












And Fendi again:












Oh, and Jenny the donkey:


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

hehe


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

That's cute with his nose resting on the fender! Everyone's horses look so relaxed


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

All these picture are so great!  Lots of peaceful sleepy horses...


----------



## Jenna (Feb 24, 2009)

Riannon ... this was the first time she let me anywhere near her. I was able to go right up and cuddle her and she didn't get up, I thought there was something wrong with her!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Well she's not asleep in this one....yet! Just yawning!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Cherokee... the handsome man!









Little Sadie taking a nap









And fat dirty boy Toby.......


----------



## horseloverM15 (May 10, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!! So cute! L love horses!


----------



## amigo82 (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm only posting this because not long after this she actually fell asleep and fell over saddle and all. Kinda freaked me out :shock:


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Starshine is sooooo sleepy.....but the grass is sooooo good!!:lol: Would this be considered sleep grazing? LOL!


----------



## Chuckface (Apr 25, 2009)

great pics everyone!


----------



## trashcore (Feb 22, 2009)

Appy Luvr said:


>



Gorgeous markings!


----------



## trashcore (Feb 22, 2009)

And here are some of my lazy Horse pictures.

Guru:









Got sick of holding the head up: 









Guru BEFORE I got him. -shudders- I hated that short mane so so much!









And last but not least!








Accidentally woke Astro up.


----------



## bexandponies (May 11, 2009)

Lucky 









JD


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Appy Luvr said:


> Starshine is sooooo sleepy.....but the grass is sooooo good!!:lol: Would this be considered sleep grazing? LOL!


VERY cute horse!! She looks like my pony but with different markings :lol:


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks guys, I think she's gorgeous  She's standing kinda weird in the pic, she's going to be awesome when she grows up!!

Hoofprints in the sand: I LOVE your horse!! I watch your videos everytime you post them and think what a beauty you have!!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Appy Luvr said:


> Thanks guys, I think she's gorgeous  She's standing kinda weird in the pic, she's going to be awesome when she grows up!!
> 
> Hoofprints in the sand: I LOVE your horse!! I watch your videos everytime you post them and think what a beauty you have!!


 Thank you!!! Starshine is quite the looker too!!  How tall is she?


----------



## BriocheIsLove (Mar 16, 2009)

Brioche sleeping on my lap  The second picture is of her nose on my lap... LOL!


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> Thank you!!! Starshine is quite the looker too!!  How tall is she?


I'm not sure. She's only a yearling and already pretty big though so I think she's going to be pretty good sized horse when she grows up. She is related to my 17 plus hand gelding but I'm sure she won't get that big.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Appy Luvr said:


> I'm not sure. She's only a yearling and already pretty big though so I think she's going to be pretty good sized horse when she grows up. She is related to my 17 plus hand gelding but I'm sure she won't get that big.


WOW Sandie is only 14.1hh lol :lol: And she's 8, so she's definitely not getting any bigger haha!


----------



## Starryeyed (Oct 20, 2008)

Some pics of my colt Chex napping and yawning, lazy bum. He LOVES his naps! And a rare picture of my hyper mare Gypsy sleeping.


----------



## IrishCailin (Dec 5, 2008)

here are my sleepy horses! 

Skye



















Skye and Silver Boy


----------



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

_If only I had a camera at the time… I was at pony club camp in April this year & got up one morning & went out to the yards (5:00am this is) to find Wild_spot’s horse, wildey all spalled out in he’s yard asleep it was so cute although at the time I thought he was dead lol hehe _


----------

